# Short DH clip of me riding my "backyard"



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, it's not technically my backyard, but I live at the bottom of the hill and I've done a lot of diggin. I moved here about a year ago when I had just got into mountain bikes a couple months before. I've basically learned how to ride here, lotsa bruises, scrapes, cuts, burns, etc... and it's been an awesome, tough experience 

Sadly, I'm moving away this month about 40 miles away so I wanted to shoot my favorite line down the hill (there are many lines) before I leave. My friend came by and got about 2-3 minutes of footage from 6-7 hours of hiking & riding 






Kurt At Carlmont from mr fumetsu on Vimeo.

edit: HD version from vimeo linked.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

nice trail, great edit. very fast progression in such a short time on the bike.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks.. it was a lot of work to get such a short trail filmed! props to all the pro riders who film huge segments... cant imagine how much filming that is.

here's a couple pictures from the day:



>


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

>


very clean style man. great vid. you're hauling. I need to make it to cmont one of these days.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

That is one cool video!


----------



## Jazzguitarplayer (Nov 26, 2010)

Your a playa! 
lol


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice job. Well put together and great riding. Moving to Pacifica or Santa Cruz? Hopefully not the east bay, there is nothing over there worth riding!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice cornering :thumbsup:


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

mtnryder56 said:


> Nice job. Well put together and great riding. Moving to Pacifica or Santa Cruz? Hopefully not the east bay, there is nothing over there worth riding!


Thanks all.. and haha.. i'm not a player, i'm married, game over man!

moving to San Ramon  Wife got a job out in BFE - Antioch. i'll be doing a lot more driving...

the good thing is i'm closer to northstar.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

ustemuf said:


> Thanks all.. and haha.. i'm not a player, i'm married, game over man!
> 
> moving to San Ramon  Wife got a job out in BFE - Antioch. i'll be doing a lot more driving...
> 
> the good thing is i'm closer to northstar.


If you ride in the east bay (pleasanton, oakland), hit me up. definately no carlmont or pacifica, but decent for east bay standards.


----------



## JamisonW (Apr 15, 2010)

I loved that gap/hip at 1:40-47... that looked like wicked fun


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice job all around :thumbsup:


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Seriously? One year of riding and you're like that already? Man, I must really suck! Very good riding, buddy! You must have done moto, bmx or something before, right? 

San Ramon still isn't too bad. You can still visit your roosting grounds on the weekend. There's also lots of guys who do Carlmont or Pacifica who live in the East Bay so you can always carpool (I live in Alameda and go to P-town every Sunday with a group).


----------



## David-K (Jun 15, 2009)

Well done Brother! Great edit, Awesome trail and smokin' talent my man. Best of luck with the move!


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice vid and great style! I would kill to have something like that in my backyard.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

1 year???? DAMN. that's all i have to say. Definitely jealous of your "backyard"


----------



## iSlowpoke (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks all. Your comments make me want to keep pushing harder! I worked hard to get my skills up, I've pushed myself hard since day 1 and I've crashed so many times I can't even begin to keep count. I'm on my 7th helmet already?? hahaha...

I used to ride sport bikes prior to this... kinda helps but not really - there was a big learning curve to get where I'm at now...and I still have a long ways to go before I'm satisfied.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

that was tight video and song..... you where haulin ass in some spots!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Super nice, congrats on the riding.


----------



## Byronius (Jun 13, 2011)

Sick video bro! this is the inspiration I needed to make some sick trails on the mountain behind my house! Thank you! Keep your pimp hand strong.


----------



## knumbskull (May 29, 2009)

Looks like a fun trail that would be relatively easy to dig/shape. i don't think I saw a single rock!


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

That is some good riding! Great progression for a year! I'm jealous. Whomever put the video together did a great job also. :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the new desktop.  
That looks like a TON of fun.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

+1 what all the others have said.

Cool vid, great looking trail, awesome riding. Nice job all around. Must be tough to leave that behind. That blind step-up gap near the end looks wicked fun.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome man! Looks like you've been on a bike for many years.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Good stuff. That looks like a really fun place to ride.

(Also, rock me Amadeus!)


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

As a fairly accomplished rider, I can say bro that you have some talent. Keep it up and push it hard and beyond your level...only then will you really level up. Then repeat it all until its all downpacked, which kind of looks like what you've been doing really. 

To the Bro that put the vid together for you, nice. Sending some "jumping" vibes your way.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Killa Kirk Killin Kooks & Kornerz


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow, this is not what I was expecting. Good job, and wicked talent man!!


----------



## IntenseRdr (Jan 21, 2004)

Very Nice!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Haulin A$$ and smooth! :thumbsup:


----------



## shayco (Jun 18, 2011)

Great riding and hot editing ! Thanks !!
Wish I was your neighbor ..


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Excellent riding, shooting and editing. :thumbsup:
I have REALLY been misunderestimating Carlmont, will have to check it out soon.

BTW, most documentary films shoot about 50-100 times more footage than gets on screen. Welcome to filmmaking!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ustemuf said:


> Thanks all.. and haha.. i'm not a player, i'm married, game over man!
> 
> ar.


don't tell me that...I just got engaged last night


----------



## R2ana (Dec 24, 2010)

If I had a backyard like that I could also be a player. Too bad though, I'm just a gardener.

pssst. sick riding.


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

That's damn fast progression in 1 year with no prior bmx/trial/moto experience. Not sure of your age but since you're married, I'm assuming you're in your 30s. If you had done this stuff in your early teen, you could have potentially been a Red Bull Rampage candidate me thinks.


----------



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

Well done man, brilliant edit, nice riding!


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

Sweet monday stoke! very nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

sick video and i would be pissed to have to move from a trail like that if it was so close to my house


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

damn you guys are too nice. don't let me get complacent with my riding. thats what i love about two wheels, you never stop learning.

i'm going to be 28 in september.. thanks, i don't know if i have the balls for rampage now. i might have back when i was younger 

i raced bmx bikes when i was 10 and 11 years old. then i got into computers and didnt do anything else til i was 18 and got a sportbike.... i'm just happy to have survived 9 years of riding one, i threw the towel in while i was ahead (alive)

https://www.railmaster.net/r1/r1sparky.jpg

mountain biking isn't much safer as i have now found out, oh well.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't know why I waited so long to open this thread. Very Nice!


----------



## Lowkey1505 (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome vid, awesome trail, awesome ridin, your an inspiration to a new mountian bike rider :thumbsup:


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

azdog said:


> Don't know why I waited so long to open this thread. Very Nice!


Because there's SO much drivel in the DH forum. But I agree, awesome video, and I'm glad I checked the thread. Double 'props' for posting the only NON-POV video I think I've seen in weeks, and a great one at that!


----------



## Konarider15 (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow man thats amazing! Nice riding, nice trail, May i also say i am extremely jealous of your "backyard". Also what bike is that? I know its a specialized but what model?


----------



## adgame (Jan 18, 2008)

nice track , nice riding


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Konarider15 said:


> Wow man thats amazing! Nice riding, nice trail, May i also say i am extremely jealous of your "backyard". Also what bike is that? I know its a specialized but what model?


whaat?! how can you not know  Specialized Demo frameset with a custom build

this is her now:










2011 Specialized Demo Medium
Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2 /w Firm Spring
Cane Creek Double Barrel /w 425lb Obtainium spring & bearing system
Mavic Deemax wheelset - Highroller / Highroller 2 tubeless
Shimano Saint 165mm cranks
Shimano Saint shifter
Shimano Saint rear derailleur
Point 1 Podium pedals
E13 SRS+ chain guide
KMC X9SL gold chain
Cane Creek XiiX flush headset
Hope integrated crown/stem
Renthal Fatbars 38mm rise
Avid Code brakes 203/203 - TI rotor bolts
ODI attack lock on grips
Thomson seatpost
Thomson seatpost clamp
Tioga Spyder seat

38 lbs 0oz on a Park Scale

anyways, this thread makes me sad that i can't ride.. damn collar bone :madman:


----------



## 4rest (May 11, 2010)

Sick hits!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

ustemuf said:


> Thanks all.. and haha.. i'm not a player, i'm married, game over man!
> 
> moving to San Ramon  Wife got a job out in BFE - Antioch. i'll be doing a lot more driving...
> 
> the good thing is i'm closer to northstar.


Sorry to hear that, not much riding out their, that I know of, How far are you going to be to Auborn? Might be closer to to to Carlmont, or P-town. Must have been pretty sweat to have Carlmont right out side your door step.


----------



## svmike (Sep 23, 2007)

Bad...a s s!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Nice pic of the R1 too. I had a SV650-S I eventually turned into a track bike. In the end it was too big of a distraction (school, finances, life haha) so I sold it. It was like having a crack addiction. Mountain biking is almost as bad, just way cheaper...so far.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Ha , nice man you finally got a video up ! You KILLED it nicely , clean, and your lines were spot on man . Extremely fast , great cornering, and everything was perfect . Videos like this actually inspire me even more cuz i am the same type that likes to hustle and push harder every single time .

I just got into mtb biking myself a few months ago , started on a hardtail and just picked up a 12 enduro comp to start riding harder . Thanks for your motivation man and keep hustling !


----------



## halo777 (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome video! Very well edited. Quick and clean, with great flow. You can tell a lot of work went into making it.

Cheers!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Cool, stumbled back onto this thread. Such a cool video. Wish I could make it out there to ride one day, that place looks like so much fun.

Don't worry ustemuf, you'll be back shredding in no time. Can't keep a good dude down!


----------



## karamela (Sep 29, 2011)

wow, your riding style is awesome and what a sick clean trail...


----------



## IntenseRdr (Jan 21, 2004)

I still dig seeing the video! Been several times since its posted! Just sweet al around man! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

Carlmont was my backyard for a year and my riding was the best it has ever been. Moved away and it has been hard to keep the skills up. I love that place. 

Great vid!


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

awesome vid man! awesome trail great riding whats not to like about it?! haha i wish i had that in my backyard!


----------



## Gildnerb (Sep 23, 2011)

Damn that was crazy. Very inspirational to me I just got into mountain biking 2 weeks ago and I cant get enough of it lol. Great video


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

Sweet trails, Great riding, Awesome bike.


----------



## Yeti Guy (Jan 20, 2008)

Awesome video and trail, just finished watching it for the 10th time. Your riding is so smooth, talent plus for sure!!!


----------

